# Indiana light rules



## Petetheo (Sep 21, 2008)

Is there a web site with rules about using amber lights on your plow truck?What do they allow?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Petetheo;599447 said:


> Is there a web site with rules about using amber lights on your plow truck?What do they allow?


You should be able to google or yahoo your way to IN states vehicle codes. They will list emergency and tow trucks and some odds and ends.


----------



## Malakas82 (Feb 13, 2008)

u can do anything u want with amber lights...the more the better...i have an amber dual light rotating bar on my truck and white strobes in all 4 corners...its all legal..what part of nw indiana r u from


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

hey guys i'm from south bend, were are you from?


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Call your local police and ask. I have never had a problem with the clear strobes on my truck. I would want something better to tell the cop than some guy from plowsite.com said it was cool


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

the law state "may display amber" which mean you may run abmer if you want as a plow vehicle.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

indiana state law requires all vehicles with a mounted plow to be displaying some sort of warning light. it can be as simple as a rotating becon or it could be a full amber/clear light bar. No red, blue, green, or purple though.


----------



## Petetheo (Sep 21, 2008)

Found something that might be interesting.Laws by state and a little of Canada. www.policeposers.com


----------

